# Budapest and/or Zurich, recommendations



## Bobw235 (Aug 20, 2016)

A family friend is contemplating a trip to both cities and asked for info about recommended places to visit in either city. Figure with such a diverse group we probably have some folks who have already visited one or both cities. If you have any recommendations for "must see" places, I'll happily pass them along.


----------



## IKE (Aug 20, 2016)

Bob I spent a week in 79 and another week in 80 in Zurich, while working in Libya, taking care of some personal business but I was rushed most days and didn't have the time to do any sight seeing so I can't be of much help.

I do recall on the second trip my hotel was right next to a river that ran through town and it was the first time I had ever seen swans not in captivity......here I was in Zurich and all I remember is the swans , it's funny what things will stick in a persons memory.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2016)

Been to Budapest, wonderful, mysterious place.   My biggest memory was a wedding we happened upon and when we arrived it was at night and one of the most beautiful cities I've ever seen.   Budapest is actually two cities, Buda on one side of the river, Pest on the other.


----------

